# Bosch vs Makita cordless tools



## GrandPixel (May 4, 2010)

I want to purchase some cordless tools for general home owner use, starting with hammer drill, impact driver, and circular saw. I want good quality and value, and need to consider performance, durability, price, service, expandability, etc.

I've read not-so-good things about DeWalt, but good things about Makita and Milwaukee, but not very familiar with Milwaukee's offerings. Also have taken notice of Bosch, which seem to be a bit more expensive but their hammer drills have more torque than Makita, and I just like that their website and promo material is not confusing or as difficult to navigate. Seems like a very solid brand.

Makita has LXT405 for $400 (hammer drill, impact driver, circular saw) or maybe LXT601 for $535 (adds reciprocating saw and grinder).

Bosch has CLPK243-181 for $300 (hammer drill, impact driver) and CCS180B circular saw for market low of $100, which puts the Bosch tools right with Makita pricewise, at least for the basic 3-piece with batteries. Bosch is without a light (why do tool sets come with lights anyway?), and also 1.5mAh + 3.0mAh instead of Makita's 2x 3.0mAh batteries, and no bag.

I'll stop talking and let you all chime in. Just looking for any good information to help with the decision. Done plenty of reading already I should just flip a coin.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

You can't go wrong with either. They are both good stuff. Same thing can be said about DeWalt or Milwaukee, for that matter. Milwaukee might have the broadest product line in cordless stuff. The new Porter Cable cordless line isn't as good as the stuff of a few years ago, but still OK. Most of PC's corded stuff is still good. Pick the set that you like the best, has the tools you like , and has a local service center.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A cordless circuler saw is about usless, buy an electric one if you plan on cutting more then a piece of 1/4 plywood.

I own just about every brand tool out there. 
But for home owner use I would not hesatate a second to suggest buying Ryobi band tools. I own 3 Ryobi drills, 2, impact drills, table saw, 2 sawsalls and a few others. All have worked perfect for many years, even with my guys dropping them laying in the sand under house and other dumb stuff.
Best part is the tools and batterys are at least 1/2 the price of the other brands.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

joecaption said:


> A cordless circuler saw is about usless, buy an electric one if you plan on cutting more then a piece of 1/4 plywood.
> 
> I own just about every brand tool out there.
> But for home owner use I would not hesatate a second to suggest buying Ryobi band tools. I own 3 Ryobi drills, 2, impact drills, table saw, 2 sawsalls and a few others. All have worked perfect for many years, even with my guys dropping them laying in the sand under house and other dumb stuff.
> Best part is the tools and batterys are at least 1/2 the price of the other brands.


I just used my Milwaukee 6310(v18 batteries) to cut pressure treated yellow pine 2x6s. I made 4 cuts and it still registered 3/4 charged. Blade was a 6 1/2 inch 24 tooth Freud.That being said for any work that will take a extended period of time, I reach for my top handle 1678 Bosch wormer.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i havent blew the dust off my corded circular saw in about 2 years. my cordless ridgid saw get the job done.
for homeowner use i say the makita. makita has an endless amount of tools that work with the 18v batteries. i use to have a bunch of makita tools but with daily use working in construction they didnt last a year. great weekend warrior tools


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

ive owned pretty much every brand of cordless drill. my favorites have been bosch and makita. best performance, best reliablity

makita makes a better impact driver, bosch is known for their rotary hammer technology, theres a reason you always see bosch sds hammers and jack hammers in rental shops

milwaukee and dewalt is a huge crap shoot, i had a milwuakee that the clutch was gone 5 months after i bought it and hte batteries wer going stale not long after, whats worse ive seen the same thing on that model drill that friends have owned.. dewalt focuses on mass production of their tools as opposed to quality production.

the last time i bought new drills i asked the guys on the contractor desks at different suppliers what brand they see come back defective the least and they said makita, bosch and hilti. home depot gets a staggering number of ridgid come back and dewalt is next in line

porter cable is no longer true porter cable, when black and decker bought them out 6 or 7 years ago they turned a very high quality tool into a home owner grade item.. many of the pc tools on the shelf now are nothing more than rebranded black and decker..


----------



## riddlers (Oct 3, 2012)

I prefer Bosch tools. If you go to any woodworking shows, such as Woodworking in America, they often have great show deals available. Bosch had a booth in April at the North Carolina woodworking show and offered phenomenal deals through Mann Tool. In my experiences Bosch surpasses Makita by a bit.


----------

